# Isn't it Crazy!



## Crazy (Jul 2, 2005)

Sure is  


My absence was long, but i am returned 8) 

Fear me  


Who of the old gang is still about?


----------



## kiwimac (Jul 3, 2005)

Crazy,

Can you PLEASE make me a super admin again. I was "demoted" with the recent site problems and it has been a right **female Dog** trying to get anything done!

Kiwimac


----------



## Crazy (Jul 3, 2005)

Oh dear, I suppose I'd better...

Let me get re-acquainted with the admin setup of the site, then i'll have you promoted lickity-split


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Still here.... U back now or just visiting???


----------



## Crazy (Jul 3, 2005)

Things look to be a right mess... I'm back for a while


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 3, 2005)

Its not so bad... Adlers acct is still AFU, as is Kiwis...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

hey Crazy, i'm still here!!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 3, 2005)

So am I, but you knew that already...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

i guess you're in the "old gang"..........


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Im here...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 3, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i guess you're in the "old gang"..........




I only came six days after you, I'm guessing it qualifies me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow, youre a late finisher! 8)

Oh, you mean.....right....yes....errrr....ok!


----------



## trackend (Jul 3, 2005)

Im not here.
I'm a pan-dimensional being finding out the answer to life the universe and everything . 
Apparently its 42 (well it has been since 2003 when I joined)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Your avatar keeps in perfect time to Van Halen - Panama


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

holy shit i never realised you joined the same day as me trackie!! you never posted in the early days??


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 3, 2005)

He joined a day before you, to be pedantic. 

Anywho, I remember he had something low like 12 posts for a loooooong while, and recently started posting often.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

he joined the same day, look at the bit on the left <<

yea like i said he wasn't a major poster to begin with..........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 3, 2005)

trackend:
Joined: 19 Dec 2003

the lancaster kicks ass:
Joined: 20 Dec 2003

At least for me, must be the time zone difference...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)

for me it's the same day..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 3, 2005)

Me too. But he still joined before you... 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

Crazy said:


> Oh dear, I suppose I'd better...
> 
> Let me get re-acquainted with the admin setup of the site, then i'll have you promoted lickity-split



Yes and could you please fix my situation also. I am in the same boat as Kiwi there except that he is more godlike than me.


----------

